# So Sad Savannah



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Is this in Missouri?


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Is this in Missouri?


 
yes but i am not sure how far she is from me


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

She has a beautiful face. Transport is sometimes available if you ask...it's been arranged on here before now, and over very long distances.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she can find a home soon, or at least get out of that shelter.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna its is a few hours from you.... Its about 30 mins away from me...but we are full and have no place to put her. You can try Love a [email protected]/314-963-5232


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld*

I just emld. Love a Golden for this POOR SOUL.

http://www.loveagolden.com/ContactUs.htm


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She is at Tender Care Animal Hospital and Adoption Center, she isnt in the high kill shelter anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggies Mom*

MaggiesMom:

Does that mean Savannah has Rescue?
Thanks.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Not really.. she isnt in the kill shelter. We had someone go out and look at her today and talk to the people. They think she is 9-10 years old, in very bad shape. She is wheezing big time, which we believe she is Hw pos. she face is raw, from scratching and there are some other health issues. This place isnt going to treat her due to it being very costly to treat her.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

That is heart breaking...she has such a sweet face...her eyes are to sad for words...I hope someone can save her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh My God*

Oh My God, how sad.

Poor Savannah!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

I noticed in the first post about Savannah it said she was 5 years old and you said she's probably 9 or 10 years old.

What do you think it would take in Dollars to save her?

Please let us know.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> I noticed in the first post about Savannah it said she was 5 years old and you said she's probably 9 or 10 years old.
> 
> ...


WE are going to pull her as soon as we can, we wont know until she gets to the vets.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Savannah*

PLEASE let me know when you pull Savannah. 

I will definitely donate to help her!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I would be happy to donate as well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> PLEASE let me know when you pull Savannah.
> 
> I will definitely donate to help her!


I will start a new thread letting everyone know as soon as we pull her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks GGDENNY for saying you'll donate to help Savannah, too!!

Maggie's Mom: We'll all be watching for the new thread when you pull her!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> WE are going to pull her as soon as we can, we wont know until she gets to the vets.


Awesome news!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby I will donate too, let us know when you pull her Mary.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

All of you guys are awesome! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll kick in a bit to help her, too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone, please hold off sending any donations till we get her and have her seen by our vet, were arent sure what her outcome will be at this point.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

I thought that she looked older then 5yrs old..i will donate too poor baby girl even though she is not a baby


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

keep us updated


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Savannah*

Maggie's Mom: Please let us know when you find out what Savannah needs.
We are all hoping she can be saved.

I'll be at work all day-I will try to check here a couple of times, or you can email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom: Please let us know when you find out what Savannah needs.
> We are all hoping she can be saved.
> 
> I'll be at work all day-I will try to check here a couple of times, or you can email me at: [email protected]


Karen I will let all know as soon as possible.I have a busy day so I wont be back to the forum until after 2.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

It's almost a month later. Any updates?


----------

